# Tennis



## ruthmarian (Jul 29, 2017)

Can anyone introduce me to a British tennis community in Spain. I am thinking of either retiring or spending winter months in Spain to play tennis.
Many thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ruthmarian said:


> Can anyone introduce me to a British tennis community in Spain. I am thinking of either retiring or spending winter months in Spain to play tennis.
> Many thanks


:welcome:

I'm sure that wherever there are Brits there are tennis playing Brits. We have several tennis clubs in my town - none are specifically nor exclusively Brit though. 


Whereabouts in Spain were you thinking of?


----------



## ruthmarian (Jul 29, 2017)

*tennis*

I like Alcossebre, Castellon area but I would like to move where Brits are so any advice is appreciated
Thanks


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

I have several friends who enter competitions on the Costa del Sol....but I don´t think you are going to move here. Let me know if you want further info.

I´m sure you know the Costa del Sol has a huge British population.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Why not have a go at Padel tennis. It’s played everywhere in Spain and is very popular. It’s a fantastic game and plenty of brits play it. I play a few times a week and have made friends with both brits and Spanish people.


----------



## ruthmarian (Jul 29, 2017)

I would start by coming out to Spain for a few weeks to see how things go before doing anything more. Would you recommend the Costa Del Sol? I guess the best thing I can do is come out and look around. Thanks for your advice. Have you any advice on long-term villa lets by any chance? I'm totally new to this.


----------



## ruthmarian (Jul 29, 2017)

I've never heard of padel tennis. Thanks for the recommendation thought - I'd definitely give it a try


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Go to the world Padel tour YouTube channel. You’ll see the professionals. It’s always doubles though.


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

ruthmarian said:


> I would start by coming out to Spain for a few weeks to see how things go before doing anything more. Would you recommend the Costa Del Sol? I guess the best thing I can do is come out and look around. Thanks for your advice. Have you any advice on long-term villa lets by any chance? I'm totally new to this.


I live in Mijas and it´s great....I like the mix of ex-pats and locals. Lots going on, nice restaurants & perfect weather for sport.

/SNIP/

I will find out further info regarding Tennis clubs and competitions.


----------



## ruthmarian (Jul 29, 2017)

Thanks I'll have a look !


----------



## ruthmarian (Jul 29, 2017)

Thank you that's really kind of you.


----------



## Pstewy (Aug 23, 2013)

They have just had a paddle tennis tournament in Mijas, looks a great game

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

You could take a look at Nerja, East of Málaga rather than the busier resorts to the West. There's a tennis club there (they have padel courts too) - I have no idea how good it is as I don't play myself.

La Raqueta Tennis Club - Nerja Blog


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

I play panel tennis at our local gym, it's in our village so apart from me and my wife it is nearly all Spanish as is the village. A great way to communicate with the locals and the game itself is a bit of a mix of squash and tennis.


----------

